# Frappe by Milk Labs - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (27/12/15)

*Milk Lab's latest creation Frappe will launch at Sir Vape on the 29th Dec 2015.*​
​
*Naturally extracted Arabica coffee blended with vanilla ice-cream. Mmmmm ...

Frappe will be available in 0,3 & 6mg

30ml on launch (100ml to be available in Jan 2016)

*​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Wyvern (27/12/15)

Is there any way to get a sample? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (27/12/15)

Please put me down for one 3mg bottle I will be at the meet on the 29th


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

This sounds very interesting @Sir Vape 
Am watching this
Any chance of 12mg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (27/12/15)

Silver said:


> This sounds very interesting @Sir Vape
> Am watching this
> Any chance of 12mg?



We can do you a SILVER batch Sir

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BibbyBubbly (11/1/16)

Sir Vape said:


> *Milk Lab's latest creation Frappe will launch at Sir Vape on the 29th Dec 2015.*​
> View attachment 41824​
> *Naturally extracted Arabica coffee blended with vanilla ice-cream. Mmmmm ...
> 
> ...


Hi @sirvape. I absolutely love this juice! When will the 100 ml be available?


----------



## Vape_r (13/1/16)

Hi sirs. When will this juice be in stick in 3mg?


----------



## BibbyBubbly (13/1/16)

Vape_r said:


> Hi sirs. When will this juice be in stick in 3mg?


Hi @Vape_r. I spoke to Craig @Sir Vape yesterday, they will have stock next week.


----------



## Vape_r (13/1/16)

Thanks @BibbyBubbly


----------



## BigGuy (13/1/16)

Hi we will have stock shortly maybe earlier than next week.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/16)

BigGuy said:


> Hi we will have stock shortly maybe earlier than next week.



I'm hoping to pick up a bottle tomorrow... @Genosmate forced me to send him my bottle! I need to restock!


----------



## Sir Vape (15/1/16)

Frappe is back in stock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (15/1/16)

Sir Vape said:


> Frappe is back in stock


Dammit now I have to buy something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (15/1/16)

@Rob Fisher might not have stock tomorrow okes buying it 6 bottles at a time lol.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

BigGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher might not have stock tomorrow okes buying it 6 bottles at a time lol.



I will hurt you if there isn't a bottle for me!


----------



## R8B84 (15/1/16)

BigGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher might not have stock tomorrow okes buying it 6 bottles at a time lol.




That was me with the 6 bottles...Haha. I refuse to run out again. 

If you had 100ml bottles I probably would have bought 6 of those.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chezzig (10/2/16)

@Sir Vape , when will you have stock again of Frappe?


----------



## BigGuy (10/2/16)

Hi it is almost ready for bottling so about 7 days or so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig (10/2/16)

Awesome


----------



## BigGuy (10/2/16)

Dont delay though when you see it go up buy cause there are some crazy people out there that buy 6 at a time and 20 liters doesnt last long


----------



## WARMACHINE (10/2/16)

Pre order, pre order

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kayzer (10/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Pre order, pre order


I second that call!!


----------



## Chezzig (10/2/16)

BigGuy said:


> Dont delay though when you see it go up buy cause there are some crazy people out there that buy 6 at a time and 20 liters doesnt last long


 Make More, Make More


----------

